# Silver Titanium Carbon Fiber Interior Trim



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

Its far from custom...but i had some parts dipped in silver titanium carbon fiber from a company in texas called diptech...i really like the look to match the white exterior.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

looks sick homie!!! makes me wanna do a black version on my truck :nicoderm:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

thats a nice effect created, that could be used for some cool things


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

so thats a coating..... it doesnt look like it :wow: looks nice



price and any contact info


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks bad ass. I'd consider that custom being that you can't just buy it off the shelf


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2010, 02:20 PM~18258069
> *so thats a coating..... it doesnt look like it :wow: looks nice
> price and any contact info
> *


Thanks for the props homies....Cost me $500 for all the interior trim.

Diptech is out of Texas...here is their website.
http://www.dip-tech.net/index.html


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Would also look nice with candy shot over it.........


----------

